# Ny plumber wins 136 mil



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Says he still going to keep working. So which one of yall won it.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

He must be in shock. He'll never have to do anything again ever.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Says he still going to keep working. So which one of yall won it.


Yeah lets see how long that last once it sinks in !


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If he keeps working, hopefully he doesn't start doing it on the cheap just to be doing something. There are plenty of hobbies i could fill my time with to not want to work if it were me. Last house I would plumb would be my own and it would be insane.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumber said:


> He'll never have to do anything again ever.











Now he'll have a whole host of problems to deal with that he's never had to worry about before.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I would die on a jetski-for sure


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Being in NY he will end up OWING money on the winning.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I would quit for a while but I think I would want to work after a while


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

http://abc13.com/society/nyc-plumber-wins-$136m-powerball-leaves-ticket-pinned-to-wall-for-6-weeks/768227/


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

jc-htownplumber said:


> I think I would quit for a while but I think I would want to work after a while


I wouldn't just sit around being lazy, but I dang sure wouldn't be fixing toilets. 

I would have a gigantic shop with every tool imaginable and build every crazy idea I have.


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Hell id pay people to let me do work for them


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

i would probably do charity work for the elderly


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone ever watch that TV show "The curse of the lottery"? They all end up broke and back where they started within 7 years or so.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

tailpiece said:


> Hell id pay people to let me do work for them


If you win, call me! I have an immediate opening!


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> Anyone ever watch that TV show "The curse of the lottery"? They all end up broke and back where they started within 7 years or so.


Yes, people that can't handle hundreds of dollars certainly can't handle millions of dollars.

I like to think I could do better, but if I didn't it would sure be a fun seven years!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's amazing how people squander millions. Happens to a lot of athletes big time too. Five years after retiring they got nothing.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you guys that are saying you would keep plumbing really mean that? You're basically saying that if you had the freedom to do anything in the world you would pick plumbing.

I would definitely help people, but not that way. I would like to start some sort of small business incubator that helps entrepreneurs get started and teaches them how to run a profitable business. Then I would hire someone that knows how to do that to teach them, LOL!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah my wife send me that link yeaterday


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Too many choices and too much time on your hands*



Green Country said:


> Do you guys that are saying you would keep plumbing really mean that? You're basically saying that if you had the freedom to do anything in the world you would pick plumbing.
> 
> I would definitely help people, but not that way. I would like to start some sort of small business incubator that helps entrepreneurs get started and teaches them how to run a profitable business. Then I would hire someone that knows how to do that to teach them, LOL!





I think yours would be a good and noble idea but their are a lot of Microsoft millioniarres that attempted to do the same thing with their money and free time off work...and eventually squandered a lot of their money trying to help folks get a business up and running....... 
You have to remember that 90% of all businesses fail in the first 24 months.... because it involves a lot of HARD WORK to get one in orbit.



I personally know someone who married into about 25 million dollars... once he realized his good luck, he became very flakey . After a while he came to realize that his feces did not have the same stink that all his old friends had.... In fact his feces became so very sweet smelling and he needed all his old freinds to acknowledge this all the time to him...:no::blink:

Eventually his ego became so inflated that he convinced himself that he was a financial wizard and he was gonna take her money and wisely invest it in the stock market:laughing::laughing:...... 
Story goes he almost lost his ass and the wife now has him on an allowance and she totally controls the money.... and I have not talked to the sweet smelling a-hole in 25 years...:no:

When you have too many choices because of the freedom it gives you , it seems you find ways to screw it all up because you dont think you need to work hard any more.... 

and their are a lot of evil people with good stories, wanting to lean on you and your money....:yes:

...


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd like to think I would still want to work part time. Boss may not like it but it is what it is. I also would like to think if I would have no more bills aside from utility bills. But my Ira would have a big deposit along with my sisters college and my daughters. Also I wouldn't be worried about paying for our wedding


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

jc-htownplumber said:


> I'd like to think I would still want to work part time. Boss may not like it but it is what it is. I also would like to think if I would have no more bills aside from utility bills. But my Ira would have a big deposit along with my sisters college and my daughters. Also I wouldn't be worried about paying for our wedding



136 million and you would not only keep working but you would still be someone's employee?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Green Country said:


> I would have a gigantic shop with every tool imaginable and build every crazy idea I have.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Ditto on the shop idea ... and a whole lotta land to be able to utilize said creations without fear of neighbors calling the cops.



Just don't do it in a dress.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Green Country said:


> 136 million and you would not only keep working but you would still be someone's employee?


Well first off. I still don't haven't put in the time to be able to go for my masters. That being said, I still believe there is still a lot I need to learn before jumping into my own business.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I would just live of interest put the money in cd deposit and maybe opens of a stripper joint for my entertainment. 😄


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> I would just live of interest put the money in cd deposit and maybe opens of a stripper joint for my entertainment. dde04


Do licensed plumbers get free cover


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Land. Lots of land. Something would explode every day. I could make a full time job out of that. Might even have to hire some help


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

jc-htownplumber said:


> Do licensed plumbers get free cover



Yes sir plumbers get the vip membership


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> Land. Lots of land. Something would explode every day. I could make a full time job out of that. Might even have to hire some help



Yep, lots of land. I'd buy up everything I could that connects to or is near my property. A big shop with all sorts of equipment is a given. Plus, there would be a huge chunk of money sent to St. Jude's Children's Hospital.

I might also set up a hunting lodge catering to Make A Wish foundation and Wounded Warrior.

And, I might continue to work, but I'd definitely take a couple years off to do some travel, both in the States and abroad.


----------



## dville (Jun 11, 2015)

As cliche as it sounds, I would spend three weeks somewhere warm and tropical. 

I've never had that type of opportunity to travel and vacation in my entire life. Laying on the beach getting my tan on with some beers and cocktails. Literally just kick back and just enjoy life without stressing about bills and work. I imagine it'll feel like when I was a kid, having no responsibilities or worries in the world.

Then I'd probably invest in something safe and only do things that interest me in life and retire. No more doing things I don't care about. Ok, I need to stop before I get lost in this fantasy


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I got a free lottery ticket in the mail the other day for my birthday. I won $9. I think that's my biggest haul ever. Of course I don't play the lottery. 

I did read this thread prior to playing my ticket just in case I won. 

136 mil after taxes is only about 70 mil so I'd probably have it spent in a couple weeks. I know one thing. I'd get out of the property development roller-coaster. Probably start an engineering firm and add on to the machine shop. A few pieces of equipment later I'd be broke again.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

A little over 20 years I worked with a guy, who was an apprentice. He won a couple of 4 out of 5 numbers.

Then finally one weekend the boss was watching the local stations and heard that there was a winner for that weeks drawing, a single winner from the same convenient store the coworker had been buying, He said son of a gun won it...... Monday came around and the coworker who usually stopped at the shop before, drove by the shop and headed for the office, we new it right then he had won.

He ended up winning 6 million. He took about a month off to talk to investment people, etc. took a small cruise and came back to work. I told the boss, you need to keep him away from me (I was running the work), he commented, that's OK he doesn't have a problem. I told the boss, you don't understand. I have to run your jobs and for me to do so while knowing this guy can leave anytime he wants is something I am uncomfortable with, he laughed. So after a few weeks I got over it and we worked together again.

Typically he bought some things, car, motorcycle, house down payment, a little land (which he sold later for about a $50,000.00 profit over a few years). The investment company instructed him that if (this was when you could not get one cash payout) if he would give himself a $3,000.00 per month allowance and then figure out how to invest about $27,000.00 a month. At the end of the 20 year payout he would have his 6 million and another 7 million on top of that. He got a single check once a year for about $267,000.00 after taxes for 20 years.

Shorten the time, he got married to an instant family, wife & 2 kids, put both of them through college, moved them a few times, his wife got into gambling. At the end of the 20 years his wife's spending, house loans which the bank kinda took a closed on, 

He is now done with his 20 years, had to give up one house and is working again, no millions.........


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow That's crazy, so he started out good and then everything went into a spin. Maybe it was buying to much and not keeping up with it all. Add some gambling problems


----------

